
Isaac Asimov’s Throwback Vision of the Future - KibbutzDalia
https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/01/isaac-asimovs-throwback-literary-legacy/605815/
======
ngcc_hk
Quite rubbish comment I think.

The reason any novel is successful is the imagination it provoke. And even the
author seemed not getting it. A small place to restart the civilisation, a
prediction not working by nature (and hence you have foundation 2), not just
mule you cannot predict (and that thing also miss the danger of the girl) ...

The robotic series is great as well to explore the law 0.

Whilst the attempt to handle the merge is not as good it is not bad.

Many comments in the article just randomly throw in some facts like he grope
woman, died of AIDS etc. How these related to the key books like foundation
... even if one may not subscribe to author is dead, random facts not count.

Bad article.

